# E-MTB Resources on peopleforbikes.org



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Interesting things related to E-MTB on their E-Bike page (bottom) : Electric Bicycles | PeopleForBikes

A recent (April 2017) survey, Fruita eMTB Study on User Perceptions, is worth the read.

The conclusion:


> When someone has demo'd an eMTB, their perceptions of a Class 1 eMTB improve, and they realize that an eMTB is more similar to a traditional mountain bike than a dirt bike. However, many of those who demo'd an eMTB believe that eMTBs, because of their motor, belong on motorized trails. This does not preclude the fact that many people who have ridden an eMTB believe that they have similar social and environmental impacts as a regular bike, but people are still concerned about trail crowding and user conflict. If Class 1 eMTB to a non-motorized trail is desired, this access should be preceded by a pilot project on a few selected trails, accompanied with proper signage, education, and user etiquette information.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep. I had seen that previously. The second part of the conclusion.

In response to the concerns expressed in this study, the following should be noted:
• Trail crowding will occur with or without eMTBs. The solution is not to restrict access, but
to build more trails.
• User conflict will occur with or without eMTBs. eMTBs allow someone to climb a trail
faster, although concerns are only expressed in terms of downhill speeds.
• Technology cannot be blamed for some riders going riding a trail that they are not fit or
skilled enough to ride. This also occurs with or without eMTBs.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

If e-bikers get off their butts and build more trails, then great! I think most mountain bikers would agree that e-bikers gaining access and building trails would benefit most trail users.

Your other points are mostly incorrect. Concerns are expressed in terms of closing speeds, which obviously includes climbing speeds in relation to downhill speeds. Technology allows less skilled and less fit people to ride things they shouldn't necessarily be riding. Yes, it occurs with or without a motor, but you're less likely to get too far into the wilderness with a dead battery and a heart issue without a motor.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

eFat said:


> Interesting things related to E-MTB on their E-Bike page (bottom) : Electric Bicycles | PeopleForBikes
> 
> A recent (April 2017) survey, Fruita eMTB Study on User Perceptions, is worth the read.
> 
> The conclusion:


 You do realize that " people for bikes" is really an e bike organization promoting e bikes backed by e bike makers. FYI.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

leeboh said:


> You do realize that " people for bikes" is really an e bike organization promoting e bikes backed by e bike makers. FYI.


Because they have 1 page about e-bike on their website? And all the other things are there to hide the truth, right?

I have the impression that they promote bikes, including e-bikes.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

leeboh said:


> You do realize that " people for bikes" is really an e bike organization promoting e bikes backed by e bike makers. FYI.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

eFat said:


> Because they have 1 page about e-bike on their website? And all the other things are there to hide the truth, right?
> 
> I have the impression that they promote bikes, including e-bikes.


They do promote all bikes, it's their job, they get their funding from the National Bicycle Product Supplier Association. I spoke with their head of ebike legislation recently, he was unclear even of the differences between the EU regs, which were used as the basis of their model legislation and their own. That was disappointing. He did make it clear that they're only trying to get ebikes on bike paths though, which was nice to hear even though I'm skeptical of the motives of those who sign the checks.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Harry, I spoke with them at Interbike and the Long Beach expo and they echoed what you heard. Once they're done with bike paths, who knows? The manufacturers can't be producing e-MTB's and advertising them because they like to spend money.


----------

